# Anyone Get Trapped Gas ..Right Mid Side of Abdomen?



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

At least I think it's trapped gas. Sometimes I get this pain on the right side of my abdomen...mid section, above hip bone. Is this too low to be gall bladder. I think it's gas because when I lie down and massage that area, I can feel and hear noises and gurgling...Eventually it passes (sorry the pun). Anyone else have this or know what I'm talking about....


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

TOTALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

TOTALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

Definitely but it's always on my left side same area.Very tender to touch. I'm prone to ache there when I walk or exercise. kind of like a water cramp but I know it's not that.I definitely can relate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

Definitely but it's always on my left side same area.Very tender to touch. I'm prone to ache there when I walk or exercise. kind of like a water cramp but I know it's not that.I definitely can relate!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, I have suffered from trapped gas, too. I know for certain it is trapped gas, because when I finally am able to pass it, the pain goes away. My GI doc told me that the gas is trapped due to spasms. He prescribed an "anti-spasmodic" and it works like a charm. It is called Bentyl. There are others called Levsin and Librax, too. If you haven't tried one of these, I'd give your doctor a call, get a prescription for one of them, and give it a shot. It made complete difference for me. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, I have suffered from trapped gas, too. I know for certain it is trapped gas, because when I finally am able to pass it, the pain goes away. My GI doc told me that the gas is trapped due to spasms. He prescribed an "anti-spasmodic" and it works like a charm. It is called Bentyl. There are others called Levsin and Librax, too. If you haven't tried one of these, I'd give your doctor a call, get a prescription for one of them, and give it a shot. It made complete difference for me. Stacey


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

At the end of last March, I was rushed to the hospital with pains in my lower right abdomen. The doctor thought that it was my appendix until he did blood work and x-rays. It turned out that it was trapped gas. My IBS doctor put me on Zantac. It works great for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

At the end of last March, I was rushed to the hospital with pains in my lower right abdomen. The doctor thought that it was my appendix until he did blood work and x-rays. It turned out that it was trapped gas. My IBS doctor put me on Zantac. It works great for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

I use the lay on my left side approach and in a few minutes Old Faithful usually erupts and I feel much better. Every evening after 5 finds me laying in the floor waiting for the fireworks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

I use the lay on my left side approach and in a few minutes Old Faithful usually erupts and I feel much better. Every evening after 5 finds me laying in the floor waiting for the fireworks.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I think it's gas because when I lie down and massage that area


If you don't pass it, then it's not gas.


> quote:I can feel and hear noises and gurgling.


How can you feel noises and gurgling?


> quote:It turned out that it was trapped gas. My IBS doctor put me on Zantac.


This doesn't make sense. Perhaps your doctor had been thinking something other than you thought he was thinking.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I think it's gas because when I lie down and massage that area


If you don't pass it, then it's not gas.


> quote:I can feel and hear noises and gurgling.


How can you feel noises and gurgling?


> quote:It turned out that it was trapped gas. My IBS doctor put me on Zantac.


This doesn't make sense. Perhaps your doctor had been thinking something other than you thought he was thinking.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I know what you mean Mike..Lying on my left side helps things move and circulate. My right side, makes it worse and feels sore and heavy. What is on this side that causes it to stop there? Duodenum?? As for you flux, don't understand your comments and don't really care to since they don't sound very nice.....


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I know what you mean Mike..Lying on my left side helps things move and circulate. My right side, makes it worse and feels sore and heavy. What is on this side that causes it to stop there? Duodenum?? As for you flux, don't understand your comments and don't really care to since they don't sound very nice.....


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Actually FLUX....I CAN FEEL and HEAR noises and gurgling. I have had kids and am very sensitive to movement and sounds in the abdomen and can hear them as well as feel them at times.....


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Actually FLUX....I CAN FEEL and HEAR noises and gurgling. I have had kids and am very sensitive to movement and sounds in the abdomen and can hear them as well as feel them at times.....


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Tezbear,Just ignore Flux. He does not believe in "trapped gas" and he is dead wrong on this. As I stated earlier, I have suffered from the trapped gas, too. Not only that, but I get it in exactly the same place that you do. You are exactly right about the duodenum. I had an ulcer in my duodenum last year (caused by the bacteria H. Pylori...have you been tested for that?), which has been successfully treated. Even so, there is scar tissue left in the duodenum, which traps the gas. Also, spasms can trap the gas. Please try a prescription anti-spasmodic. It has totally helped me. Good luck,Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Tezbear,Just ignore Flux. He does not believe in "trapped gas" and he is dead wrong on this. As I stated earlier, I have suffered from the trapped gas, too. Not only that, but I get it in exactly the same place that you do. You are exactly right about the duodenum. I had an ulcer in my duodenum last year (caused by the bacteria H. Pylori...have you been tested for that?), which has been successfully treated. Even so, there is scar tissue left in the duodenum, which traps the gas. Also, spasms can trap the gas. Please try a prescription anti-spasmodic. It has totally helped me. Good luck,Stacey


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I have had this for almost 4 years!! when i push in that area,i can feel bubbling and it moves around,i relate 100%,i went for x rays one day when it ws bad,it showed nothing but gas,not alot,but it was there,i have has tests galore,except the colon,and not a thing shows,but i want to ask you all,how often do you get this?







Thanks, Krissy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I have had this for almost 4 years!! when i push in that area,i can feel bubbling and it moves around,i relate 100%,i went for x rays one day when it ws bad,it showed nothing but gas,not alot,but it was there,i have has tests galore,except the colon,and not a thing shows,but i want to ask you all,how often do you get this?







Thanks, Krissy


----------



## DeeAnn (Jul 28, 2001)

I also have right side discomfort and use the Bentyl to ease the problem. I make note of what I ate within the last few hours to see if there may be a pattern. Also am trying the relaxing and deep breathing. Whatever helps.


----------



## DeeAnn (Jul 28, 2001)

I also have right side discomfort and use the Bentyl to ease the problem. I make note of what I ate within the last few hours to see if there may be a pattern. Also am trying the relaxing and deep breathing. Whatever helps.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Not to get too personal but it has also happened after sex. Had to rub my side for longer than usual to get it to move...Oh well hubby, guess no more SEX!! (he won't like that). Thanks guys for all your supportive comments. I don't feel weird now. Actually I did have an xray once, and was told I had lots of gas at the time...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Not to get too personal but it has also happened after sex. Had to rub my side for longer than usual to get it to move...Oh well hubby, guess no more SEX!! (he won't like that). Thanks guys for all your supportive comments. I don't feel weird now. Actually I did have an xray once, and was told I had lots of gas at the time...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

Left sided gas most of the time for me. Excruciating pain to say the least. It usually lasts until a few minutes after I have gone to the bathroom, but can soon return for me.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

Left sided gas most of the time for me. Excruciating pain to say the least. It usually lasts until a few minutes after I have gone to the bathroom, but can soon return for me.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Actually FLUX....I CAN FEEL and HEAR noises and gurglingand can hear them as well as feel them at times.....


I still don't understand this. How do you know you are feeling the noises and gurgling? What do they feel like? Can you verify it?


> quote:He does not believe in "trapped gas" and he is dead wrong on this


This statement is false. Gas can be "trapped" and in fact, is a common problem in IBS. But knowing this is the case is not obvious. If you do not pass gas, then you do not have it.


> quote:told I had lots of gas at the time


Did you know this without the x-ray telling you?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Actually FLUX....I CAN FEEL and HEAR noises and gurglingand can hear them as well as feel them at times.....


I still don't understand this. How do you know you are feeling the noises and gurgling? What do they feel like? Can you verify it?


> quote:He does not believe in "trapped gas" and he is dead wrong on this


This statement is false. Gas can be "trapped" and in fact, is a common problem in IBS. But knowing this is the case is not obvious. If you do not pass gas, then you do not have it.


> quote:told I had lots of gas at the time


Did you know this without the x-ray telling you?


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

FLUX, I feel movement in my intestines sometimes. If you're a man, you don't know what I'm talking about since you've never felt a baby move inside you. After you have a baby, you sometimes still feel the baby is moving inside you...this is true, OB/GYN's have even confirmed this. I am a petite, thin person and doesn't take much for me to feel it. I even felt my babies move early on because I am a small person. Just cuz you don't understand it, doesn't mean it's not for real...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

FLUX, I feel movement in my intestines sometimes. If you're a man, you don't know what I'm talking about since you've never felt a baby move inside you. After you have a baby, you sometimes still feel the baby is moving inside you...this is true, OB/GYN's have even confirmed this. I am a petite, thin person and doesn't take much for me to feel it. I even felt my babies move early on because I am a small person. Just cuz you don't understand it, doesn't mean it's not for real...


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Obviously Flux has never had this so it does not exist. I've had this IBS d for three years now but it has only been this last year that I have experienced the trapped gas that everyone here is talking about. If you've ever had it you wouldn't have to ask how you know you've got it! I came close to calling the doctor or just going to the hospital the first time it happened. Excruciating pain is how I'd describe it! And sometimes for many hours!After this happening four times now I'm a little more relaxed about it but it still hurts bad!


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Obviously Flux has never had this so it does not exist. I've had this IBS d for three years now but it has only been this last year that I have experienced the trapped gas that everyone here is talking about. If you've ever had it you wouldn't have to ask how you know you've got it! I came close to calling the doctor or just going to the hospital the first time it happened. Excruciating pain is how I'd describe it! And sometimes for many hours!After this happening four times now I'm a little more relaxed about it but it still hurts bad!


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I'll summarize what someone once posted when Flux questioned whether they had gas or not: I feel pain in my intestine, and something moving around. It then travels further down, and then air comes out of my butt. I then feel better, and the intestinal pain is gone. Gas!Yeah, Tezbear, I totally hate the gurgling feeling and accompanying sounds. It freaks me out! (Interesting comment about being pregnant... one of the reasons I'm scared to be, as I don't want to feel things moving around in me! But I guess when the time comes, those maternal hormones will kick in and I'll get all lovey-dovey like, "Wow! Oh it's my little baby fluttering/kicking/whaling on me!" hehe







Okay, back to IBS....) The ol' heating pad treatment and/or taking a walk usually helps relieve the pain and work it down and out faster.Weird... all today I've had this pain about which you posted. Sharp and in the lower right abdomen. It comes and goes, and luckily was gone for most of the afternoon. I just went and worked out so that should help!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I'll summarize what someone once posted when Flux questioned whether they had gas or not: I feel pain in my intestine, and something moving around. It then travels further down, and then air comes out of my butt. I then feel better, and the intestinal pain is gone. Gas!Yeah, Tezbear, I totally hate the gurgling feeling and accompanying sounds. It freaks me out! (Interesting comment about being pregnant... one of the reasons I'm scared to be, as I don't want to feel things moving around in me! But I guess when the time comes, those maternal hormones will kick in and I'll get all lovey-dovey like, "Wow! Oh it's my little baby fluttering/kicking/whaling on me!" hehe







Okay, back to IBS....) The ol' heating pad treatment and/or taking a walk usually helps relieve the pain and work it down and out faster.Weird... all today I've had this pain about which you posted. Sharp and in the lower right abdomen. It comes and goes, and luckily was gone for most of the afternoon. I just went and worked out so that should help!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Lilymaid....when you are pregnant, you will be ready for it and everything that goes along w/ it. I actually enjoyed the movement of the baby...but my intestinal sounds, etc are another story...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Lilymaid....when you are pregnant, you will be ready for it and everything that goes along w/ it. I actually enjoyed the movement of the baby...but my intestinal sounds, etc are another story...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I feel movement in my intestines sometimes.


I'm beginning to think now, this is probably like a person having felt their heart has skipped a beat. Healthy people do get that from time to time. So healthy people probably feel motion in their abdomen on occasion and that is probably what you are experiencing. So in this sense, I could see that happening. I would think it's probably normal. It is not considered a symptom of IBS.I would not describe it as feeling the noise or gurgling but literally feeling the intestinal contractions. The former description sounds (no pun intended) funny.


> quote:you sometimes still feel the baby is moving inside you...this is true, OB/GYN's have even confirmed this.


I agree, of course. This has been documented and is also normal.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I feel movement in my intestines sometimes.


I'm beginning to think now, this is probably like a person having felt their heart has skipped a beat. Healthy people do get that from time to time. So healthy people probably feel motion in their abdomen on occasion and that is probably what you are experiencing. So in this sense, I could see that happening. I would think it's probably normal. It is not considered a symptom of IBS.I would not describe it as feeling the noise or gurgling but literally feeling the intestinal contractions. The former description sounds (no pun intended) funny.


> quote:you sometimes still feel the baby is moving inside you...this is true, OB/GYN's have even confirmed this.


I agree, of course. This has been documented and is also normal.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

FLUX "This doesn't make sence. Perhaps your doctor had been thinking something other than what you thought he was thinking." Perhaps you need to buy a perscription drug dictionary. Zantac is a drug used to treat duodenal and gastric ulsers and other conditions in which the stomach produces excess hydrochloric acid. It is used to treat and prevent heartburn and for maintenance and healing of erosive esophagitis. So maybe I do know what my doctor was thinking. Maybe you have the drug Zantac confused with the drug Xanax. Think about it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

FLUX "This doesn't make sence. Perhaps your doctor had been thinking something other than what you thought he was thinking." Perhaps you need to buy a perscription drug dictionary. Zantac is a drug used to treat duodenal and gastric ulsers and other conditions in which the stomach produces excess hydrochloric acid. It is used to treat and prevent heartburn and for maintenance and healing of erosive esophagitis. So maybe I do know what my doctor was thinking. Maybe you have the drug Zantac confused with the drug Xanax. Think about it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What I don't get it giving Zantac for trapped gas.Nothing I've seen indicates that it is for gas (although some people with ulcers and GERD do seem to experience excessive belching, but the drug is for the underlying condition not the gas).I have no expectation that it would eliminate farting, or trapped gas in the colon, and it would only help with belching if you had GERD or some other stomach problem that is relieved by the Zantac.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-10-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What I don't get it giving Zantac for trapped gas.Nothing I've seen indicates that it is for gas (although some people with ulcers and GERD do seem to experience excessive belching, but the drug is for the underlying condition not the gas).I have no expectation that it would eliminate farting, or trapped gas in the colon, and it would only help with belching if you had GERD or some other stomach problem that is relieved by the Zantac.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-10-2001).]


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Kmottus-- I totally don't know what the connection is, but when I have bad heartburn, I take Zantac or Pepcid AC; when I have a little heartburn but mostly some type of gassy thing going on, I take either and it actually helps BOTH symptoms. I remember I was really shocked the firtst time it happened; then I tried it again another time and the same positive results occured. Don't know if perhaps they are connected (I mean, duh, besides the fact that they are both in the digestive tract), or if this is a placebo effect (the drug working on the gas-like symptoms), but I'll take the relief where I can find it. I wonder...???????Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Kmottus-- I totally don't know what the connection is, but when I have bad heartburn, I take Zantac or Pepcid AC; when I have a little heartburn but mostly some type of gassy thing going on, I take either and it actually helps BOTH symptoms. I remember I was really shocked the firtst time it happened; then I tried it again another time and the same positive results occured. Don't know if perhaps they are connected (I mean, duh, besides the fact that they are both in the digestive tract), or if this is a placebo effect (the drug working on the gas-like symptoms), but I'll take the relief where I can find it. I wonder...???????Regards, Lilymaid


----------

